# POLL: Losing all channels\blank recordings on Tivo Premiere



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Guys, This poll is for trying to figure out just how widespread the pixelation leading to blank channels and recordings problem is. After voting please follow up with the model(s) that you have seen this behavior on and your cable provider (or OTA).

I have seen this once on a 2 tuner Premiere and multiple times on my P4. I am on Verizon FIOS.

*EDIT:* The first choice is for random pixelation and/or blank channels leading to blank recordings. Also choice number 2 is pointless since the thread in which this poll is based on is was started nearly two months before the fall update happened.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

This happens about once a week on my XL4 on Charter Cable with a CC and TA.


----------



## sevenx7 (Mar 8, 2013)

happened twice last week on mt p4 and premiere


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

On my Premiere I had this for a month on local broadcasts really bad. Then my cable company fixed their fiber optic feed and it stopped 100%. Not a TiVo problem.

Two tests: can you backup and repeat the problem? Can you get a second opinion from another DVR?

I didn't know it was possible to record dead air.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I did not vote because none of the options seemed appropriate.
I have only seen this problem a few times over the last year or so.

The Fall Update (20.2.2 - 10/30/12) did not appear to make any difference.

I have seen it on both the Elite and the Premiere. But have not missed a recording in a long time. I check all TiVos frequently and reboot both the TiVo and the Tuning Adapter about every 2 weeks.

The Elite is usually recording on 3 or 4 channels every night during primetime.

The Elite however will start to pixilate and/or stutter but always recovers, with sometimes a message of problem with signal on this channel will pop-up. However going into DVR diagnostics there does not seem to be an issue with the signal.

I can almost always force the Elite to start stuttering by simply forcing a network connection to TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had Elite lose ability to tune any channels a few times (but not recently), but pixelation is not part of the equation for me. So really none of the options in the poll apply to me, so I abstained from voting. When I was having problem regularly I decided to reboot my Elite at least once a week and haven't had problem again, so looks like for me that seems like a reasonable workaround.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

This issue happened to me with one out of two of my Premier boxes. When I ran the same cable drop from the working box to the non-working box, it worked fine, which lead me to believe it was a connection issue and couldn't be a box issue. Turns out the cable drop was bad, although the tech didn't see any indication that it was when using his frequency analyzer. To both of us, once both boxes worked off the working drop, we knew it had to be a bad drop into one of the rooms.

The cable tech replaced the line and the problem was solved. Before that I was losing only certain channels (CBS, Food Network, etc.) or they would record pixelated and stop recording halfway or so. I'm not sure if TiVO tuner sensitivity changed between updates or it's just colder weather, which can impacted fittings and other connection points. 

TLDR - This isn't a TiVo problem - This is likely a cable/drop issue in your home where something is bad on the line that doesn't work for certain channel frequencies. Yea, sounds weird, but a drop replacement solved my issue, so I'm sold. 

If you have two TiVo's, one of which is working, you can always switch them around to rule out a box issue. That's what I did and that's how I determined it was a cabling issue.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Several times, my XL4 has experienced random pixelation, channels not tuning (black screen), message no signal or channel not available. 
All of which have not occurred since replacing a faulty coax cable connected to the time warner tuning adapter.

Channels all in the 400 range of time warner system, Torrance, CA.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

This is news to me, I've never had any troubles. Hope that if a fix is made for it, it doesn't break the TiVo's that _aren't_ experiencing problems.


----------

